# Log A Load



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok fellers who all is fishin in this TX? I have gotten it handed to me in years past but i got a good feelin this year!!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Ill see ya there ben. I think were boat# 74 I got a black and white 202:thumbup: are you staying in escambia?


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

tightlines said:


> Ill see ya there ben. I think were boat# 74 I got a black and white 202:thumbup: are you staying in escambia?


Yeah i was gonna make a run but with gas the way it is and these crazy winds we been having im stayin in the river cuz....good luck!!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Total domination coming from Team Hawg Bandits!!!! Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

j smithers said:


> total domination coming from team hawg bandits!!!! Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 whoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

